
The missing analytics tool for product managers - bogdanripa
http://insightspanel.com
======
adyus
Hi Bogdan,

Without being mean, I don't believe this is the "missing" analytics tool. I
can name three products that already cover all of the features on the landing
page. You might need to dig deeper for a USP.

That being said, kudos for putting up a quick page to gauge demand. While I
have my doubts about the results, you're going about it the right way :)

~~~
bogdanripa
I've been using quite a few of them myself (mixpanel, kissmetrics, etc) and I
am quite disappointed by what you can achieve. I believe there are better ways
to display and extract meaning from that data.

For example - try building a proper retention report (new vs. existing vs.
churn) in Mixpanel...

~~~
adyus
Give USERcycle a try.

Of course, it can't hurt to give them some competition. Just make sure there's
enough demand, and that you're offering a strong enough reason to choose your
solution over any of the others.

~~~
bogdanripa
Great, thanks for the hint!

